# 70s sears free sprit project



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

i got this dude at a thrift store over the weekend for $ 8 which it makes the 3rd the only differnce this time is its got a light with a generator 
which it dinnt look too bad just needs some TLC so today i have started to work on it & found some things


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

so the 1st thing i did was put the cables on the frame with zip strips


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

then i discoverd rust which on a used bike to me thats a given what i do about it is i give it a bath in wd-40 let it soak over night then i take steel woolbuff it off


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

i also found the chain had rust pretty bad too so here i go again i give that a bath


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

chain was really bad i had to do this sevral times more than likley i will have to do it agian tomorrow it was almost stiff


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

so after all of that i decided on checking the tire which i was pretty sure they were dry rotted which they are the back tire holds air the front is full of pin holes


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

surface rust here & there pedal


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

surface rust light


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

rust handle bars


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

rust under the seat


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

in all i dont think this old guy is in too bad of shape just going to take a little time & alot of elbow grease like my blue free sprit i had plus i have my little helper helping me oh he cant stand it because this bike is not rideable yet he has been riding bikes with his grandpaw since he was a squrit


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

grandson & me before 1 of our rides (circa 2012)


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

they grow up so fast


----------

